# How do I caramelize onions?



## oppose (Apr 18, 2007)

So i have some medium/small side onions and i'd like to carmelize them. how can i do it using a pan?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 18, 2007)

My way is to just cut my onion into half rings, med thick. In a large skillet, I add some butter and some evoo, on a med-low heat. When butter is melted and starts to sizzle a little I add the sliced onions, stir well and begin sauteeing..I watch the heat closely and lower it a little, I don't want the onion to burn. When the onions are soft, I put the heat on low depending on how much onion I've cut up I add just a sprinkle say 1/2 tea. sugar stir it in and let the onions cook stirring often til they get a lovely golden color. You want a dark gold color almost light brown, but any more than that you need to,Watch closely if they get to dark they become bitter...After they get golden I finish off the recipe I'm using them for...

Hope this helps you a little..Amounts vary depending how many onions you've used.

kadesma


----------



## michen_122 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Kadesma!  I've been watching this thread like a hawk for someone to reply :P  I think I'll try that out one night next week


----------



## kadesma (Apr 18, 2007)

michen_122 said:
			
		

> Thanks Kadesma! I've been watching this thread like a hawk for someone to reply :P I think I'll try that out one night next week


You're welcome michen, glad I could help.

kadesma


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 18, 2007)

I find if using one of the varieties of sweet onions (walla walla or vidalia or oso sweets,) that no sugar is needed. Make sure you are not using a non stick pan, which inhibbits browning. I like to start off at a little higher heat than kadesma says, but yes you must watch so they don't burn. Then I turn down as the pan and veg are at same heat and veg beginning to soften. You are getting the natural sugars in the onion to brown and caramelize.


----------



## Constance (Apr 18, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> My waay is to just cut my onion into half rings, med thick. In a large skillet, I add some butter and some evoo, on a med-low heat. When butter is melted and starts to sizzle a little I add the sliced onions, stir well and begin sauteeing..I watch the heat closely and lower it a little, I don't want the onion to burn. When the onions are soft, I put the heat on low depending on how much onion I've cut up I add just a sprinkle say 1/2 tea. sugar stir it in and let the onions cook stirring often til they get a lovely golden color. You want a dark gold color almost light brown, but any more than that you need to,Watch closely if they get to dark they become bitter...After they get golden I finish off the recipe I'm using them for...
> 
> Hope this helps you a little..Amounts vary depending how many onions you've used.
> 
> kadesma




That's exactly the way I do them. They are soooo good!


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 18, 2007)

One of my friends cooks them in the crockpot.  He doesn't have to watch them or stir the onions all the time.


* Exported from MasterCook *

Caramelized Onions, Crockpot

by BJCotton:

6 onions
1/2 cup butter

You can use just about any kind of onion for this--Vidalia, Spanish, yellow--it's your choice. 

Slice the stem and root ends off each onion. Peel the onions, but leave them whole. 

Place onions and butter in crockpot and cook on low for anywhere from 12-36 hours. The onions will get deep golden brown and literally fall apart. 

Use right away or freeze for later. 

Suggested uses: in omelets, sandwiches, soups, casseroles, dips, pasta sauce, or alongside any grilled meat. 

Note: If your crockpot is big enough, you can double the amount of onions.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 18, 2007)

Med.low heat is a must, I agree with Kadesma all the way !  Low and slow!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree!!  Also an ample skillet is a key, to assure the even cooking, and tossing well and often while being cooked, so you won't be left with raw onion on the top and burnt at the bottom!


----------



## mugsy27 (Apr 20, 2007)

very interesting tip on the sugar kadesma...i will try that next time!


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 20, 2007)

I can add another vouch for the sugar.  I always add just a touch and it works beautifully.


----------



## oppose (Apr 25, 2007)

what do ya mean by half rings? is it possible to carmelize an entire small onion or do i need to cut it up?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2007)

You need to cut it up.  Caramelizing requires that all parts of the onion are exposed to the heat rather then just the outside.  A whole onion would steam in the center.

Peel an onion and cut it in half then slice it.  You will end up with half rings.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 25, 2007)

oppose said:
			
		

> So i have some medium/small side onions and i'd like to carmelize them. how can i do it using a pan?


 
It is very easy put the onins i the pan put the caramel on the top, let it melt, done. You have caramelised onions.

Sorry, couldn't help it.  

You have plenty of good advises here.


----------



## Mirandgl (Apr 25, 2007)

I have done a higher heat with constant movement of the onions when I was inpatient and I can only recommend the low and slow method.  I never add sugar and usually use EVOO.
 
The volume will reduce dramatically so beginning with a pan that appears overloaded is not a major problem.
 
We really love caramelized onions on the pizzas we make.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 25, 2007)

Mirandgl said:
			
		

> I have done a higher heat with constant movement of the onions when I was inpatient and I can only recommend the low and slow method. I never add sugar and usually use EVOO.
> 
> The volume will reduce dramatically so beginning with a pan that appears overloaded is not a major problem.
> 
> We really love caramelized onions on the pizzas we make.


I started using sugar a long time ago as was suggested in a recipe for french onion soup..The recipe used chicken stock so it called for getting the cramalized onions a deep golden brown.. I'm supposing this was to give it that beef stock look.I don't use much for the soup I use a tab. spooned over 8-10 onions. If I'm just doing 4-6 onions just a teas. or two.

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 25, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Peel an onion and cut it in half then slice it.  You will end up with half rings.



I have the strong desire to take this explanation beyond this - for some reason!  lol

Once you cut the root end off and the opposite end off peel the skin off.  Place the cut side down on the cutting board then slice.  This will produce half rings - just like Andy said.


----------



## oppose (Apr 25, 2007)

i made it and it was great, thanks for the help! **** it takes a long time to make though.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 25, 2007)

oppose said:
			
		

> i made it and it was great, thanks for the help! **** it takes a long time to make though.


Ahh but good things take time and the wait is well worth it.

kadesma


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 19, 2013)

Barb L. said:


> Med.low heat is a must, I agree with Kadesma all the way ! Low and slow!


And they make a Alsace quiche to die for - fill the cooked pastry case with the onions, pour in custard mixture (eggs, cream, milk s&p) and bake until filling quivers when gently shaken. Best eaten for lunch at room temp with a green salad or any salad of your choice


----------

